# iPad Alternative



## ClayPot (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got this promotional email from Asus. The EEESlate looks likes a nice tablet. It is essentially a scaled down PC. See here: ASUS Eee Slate - Entertaining meets enterprising with the most powerful tablet

However, there is no pricing indication yet, so it's difficult to say whether it will be in the same price range.


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 5, 2011)

Competition is good. It looks nice.


----------



## Dwimble (Jan 5, 2011)

The BlackBerry Playbook is another one coming very soon. The rumor is that it's due sometime in the first quarter and priced somewhere around $500 for a 32GB version.

In the interest of full disclosure, I work for a subsidiary of Research in Motion (the creators of BlackBerry devices), but I don't have anything to do with all that...I write user manuals/help files for our mail server products. But working here is what got me interested in it and looking at it. I don't know if I'll ever get one, because I don't have any real need for a tablet, but I do like that it will integrate seemlessly with a BlackBerry smartphone, and that it is smaller than an iPad. An iPad is just too big for me to even consider carrying it around with me.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 5, 2011)

I just got a Kindle, so I can afford to hold out on a tablet for (hopefully) a few years.

But isn't it neat that we're so close to a Star Trek PADD?


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 5, 2011)

Dwimble said:


> The BlackBerry Playbook is another one coming very soon. The rumor is that it's due sometime in the first quarter and priced somewhere around $500 for a 32GB version.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I work for a subsidiary of Research in Motion (the creators of BlackBerry devices), but I don't have anything to do with all that...I write user manuals/help files for our mail server products. But working here is what got me interested in it and looking at it. I don't know if I'll ever get one, because I don't have any real need for a tablet, but I do like that it will integrate seemlessly with a BlackBerry smartphone, and that it is smaller than an iPad. An iPad is just too big for me to even consider carrying it around with me.


 
That did sound kind of cool. I'm of the opposite opinion though and I would want a LARGER tablet. I don't like small screens. But to each their own . . ..


----------

